# Paphiopedilum micranthum f. glanzeanum



## Rocketman30 (Mar 26, 2010)

For those of you who are fortunate to be going to the Michigan Orchid Society (MOS) show Sam is displaying a Paphiopedilum micranthum f. glanzeanum.

I couldn't believe my eyes!

http://


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 26, 2010)

This thread title was quite a tease.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 26, 2010)

Where's the photo oke:?

Susan


----------



## Rocketman30 (Mar 27, 2010)

I know, I know, I have a photo. I'll try to post it this evening..


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 27, 2010)

Rocketman30 said:


> I know, I know, I have a photo. I'll try to post it this evening..




please!!!!


{EDIT}: thanks!!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 27, 2010)

Sounds interesting but I still can't see the photo.


----------



## Rocketman30 (Mar 27, 2010)

I added the picture


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't usually like micranthum, though it's hybrids are often very beautiful. But I do think this one is outstanding.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG! :drool:
the green blushes on the petals make it even better


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 27, 2010)

This truly is incredible. One of my goals in life is to get one of these!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## valenzino (Mar 27, 2010)

Hope he can reproduce it like he done with many other albas...but is veeery difficult with this one!


----------



## jblanford (Mar 27, 2010)

WOW!! That is "AWESOME" looks like Sam did it again..... Jim.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2010)

That is fabulous -- be sure to let us know what award he's won!


----------



## Rocketman30 (Mar 27, 2010)

One of the crosses he said he was planning on doing is, micranthum album x delenatii album.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh my -- those will be stunning!


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 27, 2010)

Rocketman30 said:


> One of the crosses he said he was planning on doing is, micranthum album x delenatii album.



:smitten::smitten::drool::drool::smitten::smitten:


----------



## paphioland (Mar 27, 2010)

Rocketman30 said:


> One of the crosses he said he was planning on doing is, micranthum album x delenatii album.



It has been done. I have a select clone from Norito. In fact I just made this cross recently using delenatii album 'Norma'


----------



## paphioland (Mar 27, 2010)

That is a pretty nice micranthum album


----------



## tenman (Mar 27, 2010)

The heck with hybrids...we need more of this variety.a few years back I looked everywhere for one:norito said he had seedlings but every time I checked he said he couldn't find them.what really steams me Is all the ones I've seen where folks just bloom out a random micranthum and voilà it's an album!


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2010)

OK, Sam, self it and sell me a flask!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet Flower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 28, 2010)

Outstanding coloration!!!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Mar 28, 2010)

wow!! perfect one, if only mine could be that nice...


----------



## McPaph (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so Awesome. I wish I had one. I'm sure this has to be pretty spendy, if you could find one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2010)

I misplaced my bag of superlatives this morning so I'll just have to add, "WOW!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 28, 2010)

...I got chills when the picture loaded! Lovely!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 29, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:

Do you have a pic of the entire plant?


----------



## paphioland (Mar 29, 2010)

It is very hard to get micranthums to germination. That is why seed grown micranthum albums are rare.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> Do you have a pic of the entire plant?


See, I don't even need to ask anymore!  
Thanx for sharing.


----------



## ORG (Mar 31, 2010)

Really a wonderful clone

Olaf


----------

